# Is it big enough?



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

I just moved onto a private lane with seven houses. It's probably about 60 yards long with two 25 yard branches. This year the developer payed for snow removal, but next year we have to take care of it (pay someone). I'm thinking about buying a Polaris Sportsman 500 or 600 with a 60 inch plow. We get about 60 inches (most of it is pretty light) of total snowfall. What are your opinions?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Sure go for it. If its light snow it will handle it


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya it will handle it with out a problem. I plow at least that much if not more with my Rubicon 500 with a 60in plow. I don't know if there is anything that will stop it! So once again, hell ya go for it.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

augerandblade;757985 said:


> Sure go for it. If its light snow it will handle it


Thats the key. If you are going to get a lot of snow you better be out there staying on top of it. IT is always fun to play but after while it won't be fun any more IMO.

Something a little more heavy duty would be my suggestion. A small tracter with a cab on it would be best IMO They you can use the tractor for yardwork too.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would go with 500 or bigger. put a nice big blade up front and a rear blade for back draggin. I just put one on mine and makes life a lot easier for doing sidewalks and stuff.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

If it's light snow, a 500 w/60" plow should handle it with no problems. If it's paved... easier yet. 

I have a 500 w/60" plow and I plow a 275 ft dirt driveway without any problems, and we get some wet snow. I moved about 5" of the heavy, wet stuff a couple of nights ago. It was a workout for the plow and machine, but it did it.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

We use a polaris sportman 600 w/ 60" blade on it and it seems to have an extreme amount of power... unstoppable! I havn't had a big snowfall to test it out on the extreme heavy stuff (we've had only a few inches so far  )but I have pushed big windrows and it's takin' it like cake so far. Btw, the 600 has 25% more torque than the 500... so I would reccomend 600 or 700 w/ the 60" blade for your case. 500 would work but 600 or 700 would be better. Absoluely don't get anything under 500!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Steve G.;758204 said:


> We use a polaris sportman 600 w/ 60" blade on it and it seems to have an extreme amount of power... unstoppable! I havn't had a big snowfall to test it out on the extreme heavy stuff (we've had only a few inches so far  )but I have pushed big windrows and it's takin' it like cake so far. Btw, the 600 has 25% more torque than the 500... so I would reccomend 600 or 700 w/ the 60" blade for your case. 500 would work but 600 or 700 would be better. Absoluely don't get anything under 500!


400's are very quick too. I had one I know lol.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;758069 said:


> I would go with 500 or bigger. put a nice big blade up front and a rear blade for back draggin. I just put one on mine and makes life a lot easier for doing sidewalks and stuff.


That is a pretty cool set up. How do you use the backblade. Another warn winch?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nope an electric acuator raises it and lowers it. it is a nice setup. especially going down a sidewalk. I used it today to clear a path in my backyard. and it dug up crusty snow without an issue. I will post pics of it in a little bit.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I just picked up an '03 Sportsman 600. It came with a 2500lb winch and a 48" three angle blade. The blade is smaller than I wanted but even at the tightest angle it coves the tire is pushes towards. It should be fun!


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

UTAH;758333 said:


> Thanks for the input. I just picked up an '03 Sportsman 600. It came with a 2500lb winch and a 48" three angle blade. The blade is smaller than I wanted but even at the tightest angle it coves the tire is pushes towards. It should be fun!


Good for you! That's the same one we have! They're great machines! You might be able to get a blade only (60") for a $150 to fit the frame you have now... it will go faster with the bigger blade!

Here's a pic of ours with the blade.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

UTAH;758333 said:


> Thanks for the input. I just picked up an '03 Sportsman 600. It came with a 2500lb winch and a 48" three angle blade. The blade is smaller than I wanted but even at the tightest angle it coves the tire is pushes towards. It should be fun!


that set up should due you fine.

I would recomend getting a 60" county blade for it. you'll wing/throw the snow back farther and clear more with each pass. If you due get a snow fall that is to much for the 60" blade you can also putt the 48" back on and tear through the deep snow with that.

good luck and thanks for posting.

sublime out.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Just put some wings on it. I am sure you could fab something up pretty cheep. I had a polaris 500HO with a 48" plow. It was a bear. You will be happy with it. 

Just stay up with the heavy snow. If you don't you will regret it.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Buy a cheap plow truck.

I can't believe there are 7 house on 330 feet of road. So I think it is longer. You can get a plow truck for half the cost of the quad and you will be in the warm cab.

Good Luck


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

the problem i see with the plow truck is if you dont use it when you need it , youll need to fix it lol. i did that and like i said we got 4' of snow at once and i go out and that pos wouldnt start. it was hood deep of course. the bad thing was i just put a grand into it lol, fuel pump lol. i finished that year on a wheel horse tractor lol. the bigger the better when you want to work them imo


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't have anywhere to park another truck and I'm not willing to put one on my current truck. Also I wanted a four wheeler anyways.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya a quad you can take out in the summer and spring and have fun on. the snow isnt even gone and I am out riding already.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

UTAH;761208 said:


> I'm not willing to put one on my current truck.


Curious, Why not?


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

Several reasons. One its more of my off road toy than a daily driver. I wouldn't want any brackets that would make the approach angel worse. The lowest point to mount anything is really high and the front suspension is too soft.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;759291 said:


> that set up should due you fine.
> 
> I would recomend getting a 60" county blade for it. you'll wing/throw the snow back farther and clear more with each pass. If you due get a snow fall that is to much for the 60" blade you can also putt the 48" back on and tear through the deep snow with that.
> 
> ...


Hey Lime! heads up were getting 2 inches per hour rite now you should get it tomarrow, they are talking 6-10, will be busy all nite lol.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

skywagon;761732 said:


> Hey Lime! heads up were getting 2 inches per hour rite now you should get it tomarrow, they are talking 6-10, will be busy all nite lol.


ah nothing but rain in my neck of the wood so far today, and the weather guy's say just freezing rain and sleet and some hail with 1-2" of snow on top of it all. just a big mess.

I would rather have the 6-10" as then I get to use the Snow Blower for it and am still working out the bug's on it. I broke the auger chain last time. Need to get a connector link and she's ready again.
but I won't probaly worry about that till I have 4" on the ground to be removed. LOL

sublime out.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Even if the drive is longer then what you said, a solid atv will throw the snow right out of the way. I went with a 60" blade on my Grizzly. Someone else recommended making some wings, that's what I'd do in your case. The extra foot you clear adds up quick. There's no doubt that the atv you bought will handle the wider clearing path the 48" with wings will leave. A pic of my Grizzly ready for action on or offroad.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

That's a great looking Grizz and a sweet plow setup!


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have an 04 Bombardier Outlander 400HO 4X4 with a 60 inch County plow. We cut it down, but it still has the attack angle like the county plows. Did a little plowing, that was new paint before that year. And it got painted after that year, along with a cutting edge. Go big or go home! haha


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Well Utah, How long have you lived in utah? You should know that as often as its lite and fluffy it is also heavy, wet and can keep a big truck from tracking worth a dam. Yes you quad will work great. Until it won't. 4" of wet heavy with ice sheet below it you will be pushing nothing. That's when you will need to call for a truck. But at that time all the trucks will be working and you will be waiting until all of their high priority accounts are happy. Where in Utah are you?


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been in Utah for two years now. I moved here form western Oregon, so I have a pretty good concept of what wet snow is like. It is HEAVY. I'm up in Logan and I haven't seen anything even close to the snow I'm used to in Oregon, but the possibility does concern me.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

idk it helps if your smarter than the tool your using lol, only drop your blade so far and take only so much if its that bad, then back up and clean it imo


----------

